# humminbird 798 ci



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

ordered me a 798 ci, reading installation stuff online, somepeole say mount it others say use a mounting bar so you can adjust it. i looked for a transducer mounting bar, but what is the proper way to mount the transducer?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

What kind/style of boat are you putting it on? Aluminum...fiberglass? Does the boat have a jackplate?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

89 ranger fiberglass, no jackplate


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It should come with a mounting bracket and instructions on how and where to install it. From my experience, if you have any kind of step in the transom that would be the best place to install it. Since that unit and transducer see to the the sides...you want to make sure it has a clear view to both side. I have my transducer installed on the side of my jackplate using a transducer shield and saver mount. I was getting interference from the left side of my jackplate until I installed an 2" space to push it down further. Keep in mind that you probably won't get any on plane reading from the transducer since it will more than likely be out of the water.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah i figure ill try and mount it in the indention for the plug and livewells. As long as the whole unit sticks out behind...so it will be within running lines of boat. I got a in dash depth sounder... so im not worried about readings. Humminbird says 2-6 mph for side imiageing anyways. Im more worried about the front di one im gonna put on the bottom of thrle trollin motor


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

says if boat will hit 65+ to use a thru hull transducer, availible free from humminbird, if the hull will work. so think i can get one for a 373 ranger? i got a humminbird depth sounder thru hull in there now. my boat will do 63 with 2 persons full tourney load and full gas


----------

